# Can anyone provide the Marriott Help Desk Tel #?



## Wonka (Apr 8, 2011)

I exchanged my Marriott week (yesterday) for a week at the Marriott Doral in Miami that I'd like to cancel.  Is that possible, or do I lose both the exchange fee and week?

Can someone help me and provide the Marriott Owner's Help Desk telephone number?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 8, 2011)

Wonka said:


> I exchanged my Marriott week (yesterday) for a week at the Marriott Doral in Miami that I'd like to cancel.  Is that possible, or do I lose both the exchange fee and week?
> 
> Can someone help me and provide the Marriott Owner's Help Desk telephone number?






The number for Marriott Owner Services is:    800-845-4226


The number for Marriott Service Desk @ Interval International is:

                       800-622-1747


Let us all know how you make out   




.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 8, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The number for Marriott Owner Services is:    800-845-4226
> 
> 
> The number for Marriott Service Desk @ Interval International is:
> ...



Since it was within 24 hours, II gave me back my deposit and exchange fee.  Thanks for the phone number.


----------

